# Clode Retail/V12 finance - 1.6% "processing fee” !



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I took out a "Buy now pay later" finance contract and have just got a reminder that I need to pay before 16th March.

Problem is the cheeky f***ers want an additional 1.6% to process my payment!

On the finance agreement I have noticed that it does say



> 1.6% of payment value for non-direct debit payments (to include debit cards, cash and cheques)


So that's every form of payment apart from BACS, but apparently on reading a few forums they will not accept BACS.

Surly this can not be legal, just because they print it on a piece of paper can't make it legal can it? How can they charge to receive a payment!

Already paid a fee at the start to set up the finance.

Can anyone offer me any advice as this is just stupid?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sadly if it is there in the contract and you accepted the T&Cs you may not have a leg to stand on 
Paying a fee for finance  it is athat point I would tell them to do one


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ye that’s my fear, just hate it when they find loop holes to get a bit extra.

I did not mind paying the setup fee as it was clear and explained, the 1.6% payment processing fee was stealth and not stated anywhere when setting it up.

Not taken out anything like this again.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You signed it, so it's tough luck i'm afraid!

Their legal stance will be that it's not a charge to receive payment but an administrative fee!


----------

